# Found...then lost!



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

I found a thread before we even gotthe car about the GTO inserts for the rear bumper. cant find it at all now. looking for some in IBM! lemme know if yall can point me in the right way!


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll bet you dollars to doughnuts that this guy will make you one.

http://www.bfranker.badz28.com/vinyl/vinyl.htm


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

I love my donuts!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

WOOT! found it!

http://www.grafxwerks.com/products/shop.php?part=GTOX1

Just spent 100 bux on freakin stickers! crazy rookie!


----------

